# Omg...



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

This is why I have chickens!! Jen


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats a great haul.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice very nice !!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I envy you!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Eggcellent!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

There ya go! Payback. Happy happy!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Well Done 
Good Girls


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Woot! Woot! Extra treats for those girls for all that hard work.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone... I never thought I'd get such enjoyment out of my chickens?! Its nice to know there are other *chicken crazy* people out there. Just love reading the forum and getting to know all of you! Jen


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats! I'm looking forward to the day when I get 3 or 4 daily.


----------



## Buttsmom (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow!!! I can't wait until I can start gathering my own eggs.


----------



## HeyHeyEvie (Oct 15, 2012)

I didn't expect to get as many eggs as I have when I started keeping chickens, but but it was a pleasant surprise. This is only about and week and a half worth of eggs and I gave away at least 2 dozen!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Holy crap, HeyHeyEvie, that's a lot of eggs!


----------



## HeyHeyEvie (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwicsi said:


> Holy crap, HeyHeyEvie, that's a lot of eggs!


I know! I have NO idea what to do with them all. I believe we are going to start selling some on Saturdays, but only Saturdays so we don't have people knocking at all times! Lol.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow! I can't wait until we start getting eggs from our girls!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

HeyHeyEvie said:


> I know! I have NO idea what to do with them all. I believe we are going to start selling some on Saturdays, but only Saturdays so we don't have people knocking at all times! Lol.


How many chickens do you have?


----------



## brownstar34 (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't wait for my 6 ladies to lay had them about 6 weeks now but think they were only 14 to 16 weeks old so hopefully eggs soon


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It raining eggs, hallelujah!


----------



## HeyHeyEvie (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwicsi said:


> How many chickens do you have?


I have 11 right now, but when I first started looking in to getting some hens I heard that a few of the breeds I have weren't the best layers. I wasn't expecting to much from my Cochins or the mystery speckled ones, but they turned out to be doing just fine. I get about 4 eggs a day from those ones alone, and then between 6-7 from the others.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

You have been very blessed! I am looking forward to one a day from each hen. Mind you, they're busy regrowing feathers so they're pretty busy.


----------



## HeyHeyEvie (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, mine were in molt for a while but they seem to come through it pretty quickly. What kind do you have?


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Hyline Browns - ex battery hens from the commercial concentration camp, er, I mean factory farm. They came with various baldy bits esp their rear ends so they are now having a taste of freedom and loving it! I guess all that protein is being used for feather growth rather than egg production.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Healing takes a lot of energy/calories. Like twice maintenance. It's the same post trauma or surgery. That's how we all heal. Need the raw materials.

Need to put in the wood before you get the fire. - Napoleon Hill


----------



## Heathers (Sep 29, 2012)

HeyHeyEvie said:


> I didn't expect to get as many eggs as I have when I started keeping chickens, but but it was a pleasant surprise. This is only about and week and a half worth of eggs and I gave away at least 2 dozen!


How many girls do you have to get so many?


----------



## HeyHeyEvie (Oct 15, 2012)

Heathers said:


> How many girls do you have to get so many?


I have 11 lovely ladies.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Healing takes a lot of energy/calories. Like twice maintenance. It's the same post trauma or surgery. That's how we all heal. Need the raw materials.
> 
> Need to put in the wood before you get the fire. - Napoleon Hill


Thanks, EnergyVet, that is a great quote!


----------

